# EU7000IS 30 amp to 50 amp cord



## ejm (Aug 3, 2018)

Hello All,

Anyone know where I could order one of these cords that Honda use to make? It is 2 male 30 amps to one 50 amp cord. Honda use to sell a parallel kit for the EU7000is that would tap into the main power feed and provide you with the appropriate 50 amp / 120V power outlet. But it is discontinued. I have a 110 line buried and this would fix my problem and I wouldn’t have to run a new 220 line. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,

EJM


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm not sure which part # you're looking up. I found some info that this EU7000iS parallel cord: 

08E93-Z37-000AH


has been replaced by: 

08E93-Z37-001AH


Boats.net shows the 001AH version for $285, saying it ships in 2-3 days: 

https://www.boats.net/product/honda/08E93-Z37-001AH


These guys list the 000AH version for $310, saying it's back-ordered until 8/24/18. 
https://www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com/Honda-08E93-Z37-000AH/p62200.html


----------

